# Trouble pairing Bolt with cable card from old Tivo



## talex101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Comcast says it's been a problem with several subs. I'm getting transferred to the Philippines now. "Illogical transfer error." They fixed it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you use the CableCard hotline?


----------



## rjcc (Jul 15, 2010)

That wasn't a problem when I switched it.


----------



## Jah_Rules (Oct 17, 2015)

My only issue was getting the pay movie channels to appear (i.e. Showtime, HBO, Starz, Cinemax, etc.). I would say I was on the phone with Comcast for about 15-20 mins. until it was resolved.


----------

